# Anastasia Abasova (24 Bilder)



## noxtradamus (29 März 2011)




----------



## Holpert (13 Apr. 2011)

Wer ist das? Vorher sollte man sie kennen?


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Apr. 2011)

vom Sommermädchen 2009 aus dem TV


----------



## Ncr7 (13 Apr. 2011)

Am attraktivsten finde ich eig bild 18 da sieht man ihr gesicht und ihre gemachten brüste nicht und dann ist der körper schon super


----------



## Audiobahn (28 Apr. 2011)

vielen dank

ich find sie geil


----------



## Tom G. (17 Okt. 2011)

Ncr7 schrieb:


> Am attraktivsten finde ich eig bild 18 da sieht man ihr gesicht und ihre gemachten brüste nicht und dann ist der körper schon super



Mir gefällt das letzte Bild besonders gut, obwohl man da Brüste + Gesicht besonders gut sieht.

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, dass Brüste + Gesicht ihre 3 kleinsten Probleme sind.


----------



## gurke99 (14 Dez. 2011)

hübsch . vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2011)

leider ein wenig klein


----------



## Unbekannt96 (14 Dez. 2012)

Ich würde sie nicht von der Bettkante schubsen.


----------



## marriobassler (14 Dez. 2012)

olalala die iss schon toll


----------



## eywesstewat (17 Dez. 2013)

ist schon ne hübsche,danke


----------



## JackVegas (31 Dez. 2019)

Danke für Anastasia


----------

